# FALLING DOWN ON THE JOB



## kc5tpy (Oct 16, 2014)

I missed it!!  Sorry!  We now have over 100 members in the Group!  27 are from across the pond who help us out tremendously but it is still over 100 members in less than a year!  I do wish folks would post more often ( especially me! ) but 100 members in less than a year AND we have had our first meet and the next one planned.  Not too shabby.  Truthfully;  when I first asked Jeff about a U.K. Group I thought I may get me and 3-4 members.  I honestly thought this Group would die an agonising death due to non participation.  I am VERY proud to say you folks have proved me wrong!  We are going from strength to strength and it is all due to the great members we have.  We are a somewhat informal Group and we never hesitate to take tha piss but it is due to you GREAT folks that we continue to grow.  Good people with some GREAT smoking skills out there who are willing to share and help.  Thank you for getting OUR Group off to a flying start.  Keep spreading the word my friends and some day we will book that whole darn campsite for our smoking weekend!  Congrats U.K members!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 16, 2014)

Congrats Danny.

Looks like you are doing a fine job.


----------



## wade (Oct 16, 2014)

Great work Danny - We are all behind you. Thanks


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 16, 2014)

Danny, we are going from strength to strength!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## jockaneezer (Oct 19, 2014)

"27 are from across the pond" did they volunteer or were they press ganged


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello.  Well to tell the truth a couple were press ganged.  The others were so darned impressed with th food you folks are turning out they just had to join in on the fun.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokewood (Oct 22, 2014)

Yep it's impressive, keep up the good work


----------

